# Question about Athearn Genesis Big Boy



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

The Athearn website says their new Big Boys won't be available for sale until May 2013, so why do I already seem to see them for sale on Ebay?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You do know this is not the first time that Athearn has made a Big Boy. All the one's that I see on Ebay are the old models.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

I suspected as much, but the listings on Ebay have the same DCC features and functions as on their new Challenger, so I started wondering.

On second examination, their Challenger has also had previous releases, and I was getting their old and new DCC and sound-equipped locos mixed up. Silly me. I guess the Challenger that I found on EBay was one of their older ones, seeing as their new one doesn't come out until March.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

so did they meet the deadline ??


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've been around long enough to remember when Athearn was spelled A-F-F-O-R-D-A-B-L-E...

...just sayin'...


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

blackz28 said:


> so did they meet the deadline ??


I have no idea. I've been paying more attention to their Big Boy, which doesn't come out for another month and a half.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

It would be VERY affordable if we could pay for these engines via Lay away system.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

the price is the big reason i am getting my big boy from hornby!


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

fs2k4pilot said:


> I have no idea. I've been paying more attention to their Big Boy, which doesn't come out for another month and a half.


ok im confused  you wrote this 
*The Athearn website says their new Big Boys won't be available for sale until May 2013, so why do I already seem to see them for sale on Ebay*? 
i asked if they met that may deadline


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

Me too...That was may..it's now June...lol


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

How much do they sell? Is it over thousand dollars?


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

lol not a grand , im sure in line with everybody else about 400-500 bucks


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

im trying to talk my son outta his athearn big boy & get him to ship it to me lol


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yep here we go again salivating over bigboys will it ever end.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yea yea i thought we established that
i had a problem on the other board


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

blackz28 said:


> ok im confused  you wrote this
> *The Athearn website says their new Big Boys won't be available for sale until May 2013, so why do I already seem to see them for sale on Ebay*?
> i asked if they met that may deadline


Not exactly...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

If you don't have some nice long straightaways and bigger than 22" curves and at least #6 turnouts then your wasting your time and money on bigboys. They just don't run that well on smaller than the above dimensions. Pete


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

*5" gauge Big Boy*

Get one to ride on big boy on your backyard.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nd54gWGuY6I


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

norgale said:


> If you don't have some nice long straightaways and bigger than 22" curves and at least #6 turnouts then your wasting your time and money on bigboys. They just don't run that well on smaller than the above dimensions. Pete


Not a problem.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

norgale said:


> If you don't have some nice long straightaways and bigger than 22" curves and at least #6 turnouts then your wasting your time and money on bigboys. They just don't run that well on smaller than the above dimensions. Pete


pete , you know how here in cape coral everybody is forclosing & leaving their places behind well the other day i was crusing down the street & saw a bunch of stuff curbside , cabinets & bags well sticing out of the cabinet was ......... *TRACK HO SCALE 3' SECTIONS & SIGNALS & UNBUILT ROUNDHOUSES & LUMBER MILL*
:appl::appl: man i raped that pile for as much as i could fit in my trunk :sold:


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Great find !! I'd love to have that kind of luck congrats.........


----------

